# Nightmare Puppyhood



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

A friend and I were chatting about vizsla puppyhood and why they're such a nightmare (compared to other breeds) for the first month or two after you bring them home. 

I couldn't quite put my finger on what, besides shark attacks, makes raising a vizsla so hard. Compared to other puppy varieties, what do you guys see as unique about vizsla puppyhood?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, for one, the velcro-ness! They scream anytime you are out of their sight! But, that's also what makes them such lovers!

But yeah, it's the shark attacks that really stand out to me. Maybe because they require so much exercise, they are more likely to get overtired and be little demons? 

Our dog walker recently told us she wants her next dog to be a V or a doberman because she loves the ones she has as clients. Luckily she knew Dex as a pup though, so she knows how awful they are as puppies!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

For us it was the fact that Ruby was either super crazy or sleeping. No in-between. When she was awake we couldn't do anything...not even sit and watch a movie in our own living room! She needed constant attention and supervision. And, yes, those shark attacks!

I'm convinced that's why V's are so cute and cuddly, because if they weren't no one would make it through puppyhood!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> For us it was the fact that Ruby was either super crazy or sleeping. No in-between.


LOL that's still the case at our house...!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your covered in bruises, wearing ripped clothing, haven't gotten to go to the restroom without your puppy watching, use earplugs and a bottle of wine to get some sleep. You are the proud new owner of a vizsla puppy. 
Its been a few years, but those are what I remember most.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Vizlsas are both highly intelligent and extremely reactive to their owners and their environment. They're also very sensitive. My experience has been that most puppy issues result from inexperienced owners or those with unrealistic expectations. You can't do certain things with a V and get away with it, even if it worked with the dog you had as a kid.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> > For us it was the fact that Ruby was either super crazy or sleeping. No in-between.
> ...


Haha, she's an unusually calm Vizsla, that's for sure. She definitely has her spazz moments still!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

First V was so tough to get used to.... for the first few weeks we were eating standing up in the kitchen and showering only when the pup was asleep.... constantly revolving around his schedule.

Second V was so easy, nothing in life changed.

It's all about knowing expectations and setting boundaries/routine.


----------



## Nashpack (Dec 18, 2015)

Help! Do I have a puppy or a Great White? My Vizsla Nash is almost 6 months how to I get him to stop the lunging biting thing!!! He is getting big and those jaws are getting stronger by the hour. Any training tips to get this under control. This is causing fear in my kids and visitors and me!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My husband and I tag teamed our chores...... It seems to me that she would go after the rake or the broom or the vacuum. Even worse still.... you didn't dare turn your back on her! Mine even got reported to animal services for biting me and almost requiring stiches! (My own loveable crazy Vizsla puppy). Oh and if she got overtired she got wound up even worse. I remember those days and wonder why we would want a second? Yes she will be 3 in May and yes they do settle down and become very beautiful, very smart and very loving pets. Hang in there.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh and one day I had to explain to my boss why I needed new uniform pants..../.Yup that went over real well....... My dog shark attacked me and got my pants in the process as well as leaving bite marks on my leg and derierre!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

MCD said:


> Oh and one day I had to explain to my boss why I needed new uniform pants..../.Yup that went over real well....... My dog shark attacked me and got my pants in the process as well as leaving bite marks on my leg and derierre!


Dexter once grabbed me by the seat of my yoga pants during a shark attack. They were stretchy, so he kept grabbing them and pulling them down and then letting them go so they'd snap back up and hit me in the butt (making my pants into like a slingshot). I was laughing so hard I was crying - he had such a good hold on them that I couldn't turn around or even attempt to free myself. They had to get tossed, because he'd completely shredded the seat of them by the end. Hilarious and awful (they were my pricey ones, of course!) all at the same time.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Nashpack said:


> Help! Do I have a puppy or a Great White? My Vizsla Nash is almost 6 months how to I get him to stop the lunging biting thing!!! He is getting big and those jaws are getting stronger by the hour. Any training tips to get this under control. This is causing fear in my kids and visitors and me!


Always better to start your own thread so you don't get lost.

I personally never liked the term "Shark attack" b/c it makes it sound far more menacing and aggressive than it really is. All puppies communicate with their mouths, and it takes a while for them to learn bite inhibition. 

You can facilitate their learning bite inhibition by saying loudly "OWWWW!" when they grab you, be theatrical here so you not only get their attention, but you startle them a bit, too. V's don't do this to be actually aggressive, so when they learn that it is experienced that way, they also learn to inhibit the response.


----------

